# Damn Bulls: 3/31/2013



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Pickens: 3/31/2013*

i originally thought going back at JB today since the only thing i yesterday there were all "sun fish".... so i drove in and out of JB and decided to go to pickens. i tell you what...picture speaks of it all. about 15 minutes all the rods were soaking in the water, one sang, and it was a big, fat sting ray. so i thought, well, they are out there for sure. i re-bait. shortly after that, she sang again, and it was another bull. all- in- all, i landed 3 bulls ranged from 35" to 48". did not take a picture of the last one.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice fishes! Makes me wish I did more surf fishing this year.

I used to use a similar cart that you have...until the front axle broke and both wheels pointed inward. It was a fun 1/4 mile drag across Dauphin Island back to the car...


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Had the same problem today. The first time I've seen my mono backing since I put a couple hundred yards of 30lb braid. They were big but I didn't measure them. My cousin caught one that was 29.5 lbs that wrecked the reel but managed to palm it in. Woulda rather pomps but better than being skunked.


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

yeah, i was looking for pomps and sheepies....guess its better than nothing like you said


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

PAWGhunter said:


> Nice fishes! Makes me wish I did more surf fishing this year.
> 
> I used to use a similar cart that you have...until the front axle broke and both wheels pointed inward. It was a fun 1/4 mile drag across Dauphin Island back to the car...


yes, i could just imagine to long haul....


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Damn that's a big bull. Was that in the pass or on the surf?


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

gulf side


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

what's funny is that, i am using the small hooks for pomps and sheepies on purpose in the hopes of not catching bulls. however, i am hooking alot more than slots. good thing they don't take the hook all the way down. so, they went back safe and strong to produce more...


----------



## OPPORTUNIST (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice catch


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

emon550 said:


> what's funny is that, i am using the small hooks for pomps and sheepies on purpose in the hopes of not catching bulls. however, i am hooking alot more than slots. good thing they don't take the hook all the way down. so, they went back safe and strong to produce more...


Isnt that funny how that works? Ill be fiahing for bulls and hook up with stingrays lol


----------



## pcolasoldier31 (Apr 18, 2012)

man those are some healthy bulls u pulled in....nice catches brother


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Running of the Bulls*

Look looking catch. Right day, right place and all the skill to close the deal.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Man I would have loved to "only bring in bulls" today lol. I got skunked over here in Santa Rosa Beach while pomp fishing for the first 4 hours of day light. I would have even been ok with a throw back lol .... Nothing! Great catch on those studs. Great work out there!


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

i would have loved to hook on those pomps and sheeps....but yeah. the bite was constant from 10-15 min as soon as it was re-baited and casted back out. i could see there were alot of action going on. at first i thought and hoping they were macks, but it was not. i was glad it did not swallow the whole hook. otherwise, they would not have made it had they swallowed in the entire hook.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Small Hooks*



emon550 said:


> what's funny is that, i am using the small hooks for pomps and sheepies on purpose in the hopes of not catching bulls. however, i am hooking alot more than slots. good thing they don't take the hook all the way down. so, they went back safe and strong to produce more...


I once caught a 38# cobia on a jig tied on a #2 hook! Smaller hooks don't always guarantee small fish!

As an experiment; I once tested my theory that, since the larger 'Bull' Pompano will eat fish, that I would tie a larger fly to use as a teaser to catch large fish.

Well; It didn't work! I found that the small(er) Pompano will eat some rather large flies or baits with larg(er) hooks and vice versa! C2


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

48" damn bro good job.


----------

